# Cant charge my leisure batteries



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I had my RV upgraded to the PARALLAX 7300 charger but at present wont charge the leisure batteries from 240 volt shore power or its own on board Genny.

Only the engine charges the leisure batteries

Any ideas please?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

RR said:


> I had my RV upgraded to the PARALLAX 7300 charger but at present wont charge the leisure batteries from 240 volt shore power or its own on board Genny.
> 
> Only the engine charges the leisure batteries
> 
> Any ideas please?


Hi John,

It could be a blown fuse on the 240 volt side. Different vehicle, different system, but I had a similar problem.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Cheers Jock will try and trace that out :wink:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

after having my present rv since january 2006 and only lasting 12 hours on the battery, thanks to 'motorhomesrepaired.co.uk who have just serviced my rv i have just found out that there was no split charging relay installed. i have also just found that the 240 v installation is not earthed. i am now about to contact the company from which i purchased it new for their comments. i won't name them at the moment, just wait to hear what they intend to do about it.

please excuse the poor punctuation etc, am writing with one hand at the moment having had an op on the other last week.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I had my RV upgraded to the PARALLAX 7300 charger


If it's at all convenient for you to go back the installer should be able to put it right.
Sorry if this is a 'granny sucking eggs' lecture.
But - have you checked there is power entering the charger, eg does it hum, heat, light up or otherwise show signs of life? If not check your installer has connected it to the 240v system and then check where and through which circuit breaker.
If it is 'live' put your meter on the output terminals as a first check for voltage there. If there is start following cables and looking for sneaky 'in line' fuses or switches. If not look on the unit for external switches you may have missed and then switch of the mains and check any 'user accessible' covers for internal fuses.

After that you need someone with a lot more experience than me if it's still not working.

Ps - just a thought -ARV - has the installer connected to the 110v circuit (if its still there) by mistake.


----------

